# How soon to plant red maple



## GLOBOTREE (Oct 7, 2006)

How soon can I plant some red maples?
My area is the foothills of South Caroilina.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 7, 2006)

Start digging the holes, fall is about the best time to plant a tree. check out http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/tree_planting.aspx for planting info. have fun.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you.
I was hoping I did not have to wait till January.
I am even getting excited about planting the trees.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 9, 2006)

Search this site and the ISA site for tips about chosing the trees that you are going to plant, DO NOT allow the nursury to just pick one for you, I also advise to stay from the big box stores as most of what they have has already been rejected or is overstock from the nursury. have fun.


----------

